# My Girlfriend



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey ! Just looking for some advice...

My girlfriend wanted me to start training her so i did ! I started with taking her running and doing squats every morning.

Now she wants to use more weights and hit different body parts...in my room i have a straight bar and dumbbells.

So i started a 4 day thing last week of...

Upper

Lower

Upper

Lower...

However this week(her 2nd week) she says shes aching to much to do 4 days ?

Am i overworking her as shes never exercised in her life ?

Shes one of those girls whos naturally slim but carrys some weight in her arsse! And just wanta to tighten things up!

What would someone suggest for a starting point ? Will she eventually progress to 4 days or 3 days ? Or woukd 2 days be sufficient bearing in mind her goals be only to brkng her bum more north and more solid lol!

Thanks


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

P.S i would post a picture to show you what her body is currently at but theres no way shed appreciate that lol


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

picsornogf


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Fletcher already got this one covered :lol:


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

In for pic


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

There's no way we can answer that without a pic im afraid...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> Hey ! Just looking for some advice...
> 
> My girlfriend wanted me to start training her so i did ! I started with taking her running and doing squats every morning.
> 
> ...


Tell her stop whining and get on with it.!!! women always moan it hurts...bit of lactic build up never killed anyone. She can't just expect to bring her bum back In to shape as her only goal. her goal should be to make training a lifestyle because u can't spot reduce in one area. If she's squatting, and lunging that will help but it will help with core etc and weight loss. Get her on all 4s  pushing her foot up towards ceiling and u be her resistance as she pushes up u put some resistance behind it..this works hamstrings and glute, but don't be too kind with it... Ok maybe the 1 st time then beast her lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Every lass ive ever known says it hurts :whistling:

Its just doms take it easy get more fats in her diet and she be fine .


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Tell her stop whining and get on with it.!!! women always moan it hurts...bit of lactic build up never killed anyone. She can't just expect to bring her bum back In to shape as her only goal. her goal should be to make training a lifestyle because u can't spot reduce in one area. If she's squatting, and lunging that will help but it will help with core etc and weight loss. Get her on all 4s  pushing her foot up towards ceiling and u be her resistance as she pushes up u put some resistance behind it..this works hamstrings and glute, but don't be too kind with it... Ok maybe the 1 st time then beast her lol


Oh dont get me wrong i know its gonna hurt and so does she but as im not some master qualified trainer im simply looking out for her health i dont wanna damage her lol ! I will carry on  thank you for your advice sweetheart. !


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

If she's carrying excess fat on her bum, she should probably be cutting her calories too, to get the best result.

I read somewhere that women suffer worse DOMS than men but they recover quicker. Not sure I believe it though because when I get them, they seem to last forever and be terrible lol I'm such a girl.

How about trying full body workouts a couple of times a week, until she gets used to it? Tell her the DOMS get easier the more she does (hype it up, give her all the positives, to keep her at it)


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

She is going to hurt, but it will ease as she gets used to it. Make sure that she stretches properly both before and after, and if she cant manage the 4 days, then three but with two leg sessions if that's her main focus.

Wide stance exercises are good to target legs/glutes. Just build things up and as she gets used to things, build more in to her regime, she'll soon get an idea of what will/wont work for her.

No pain, no gain!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Keeks said:


> She is going to hurt, but it will ease as she gets used to it. Make sure that she stretches properly both before and after, and if she cant manage the 4 days, then three but with two leg sessions if that's her main focus.
> 
> Wide stance exercises are good to target legs/glutes. Just build things up and as she gets used to things, build more in to her regime, she'll soon get an idea of what will/wont work for her.
> 
> No pain, no gain!


Thank you for your help 

Yeah i know i know! just didn't wanna injure her lol! shes needed for other things


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

chuck in a bit of squat fvckin :whistling:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

4 sessions is too much for anyone new to training (man or woman). Sure, you could lower the intensity from low to really low but what's the point.

One or two full body workouts should be fine for the first month then build it up from there.

Remember is more than the muscles that need to adapt... joints, cns and aerobic capacity all need to adapt. Results will be built over months, not days and weeks so don't scare her off.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

2004mark said:


> 4 sessions is too much for anyone new to training (man or woman). Sure, you could lower the intensity from low to really low but what's the point.
> 
> One or two full body workouts should be fine for the first month then build it up from there.
> 
> Remember is more than the muscles that need to adapt... joints, cns and aerobic capacity all need to adapt. Results will be built over months, not days and weeks so don't scare her off.


OH dont worry she aint going no where : )

I will look at doing 2 full body workouts a week to start  Thanks for informative answer Mark


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> chuck in a bit of squat fvckin :whistling:


Haha she actually said to me cant we just increase our sex ! Which i am fine with.

But i love working out with her  would hate that to stop!

Shes to scared to join a gym because men staring at her so my bedroom suits her fine.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> P.S i would post a picture to show you what her body is currently at but theres no way shed appreciate that lol


You do that mate, I'm sure we'll all be OK with that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> Every lass ive ever known says it hurts :whistling:
> 
> Its just doms take it easy get more fats in her diet and she be fine .


Lol yh ewen well when ur dropping them heavy stones on all them women I'm sure it does hurt!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> 4 sessions is too much for anyone new to training (man or woman). Sure, you could lower the intensity from low to really low but what's the point.
> 
> One or two full body workouts should be fine for the first month then build it up from there.
> 
> Remember is more than the muscles that need to adapt... joints, cns and aerobic capacity all need to adapt. Results will be built over months, not days and weeks so don't scare her off.


Shush mark with ya softly softly approach ...ya big softie mehhhh!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Lol yh ewen well when ur dropping them heavy stones on all them women I'm sure it does hurt!


Well you have seen them


----------

